# 2011 LT2 paint chips



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...yes, some people here have noticed similar problems. You'll have to read their postings yourself.


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Same here in Alberta. My dealer has taken photos and passing them on to GM. Sounds like they are going to come up with better mud flaps and make the Cruze look good again


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Chev Dealership wants me to get a quote on repainting doors and fenders. They will send quote to GM Canada to get the go ahead to repaint and then they are putting on better mud flaps.


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Is this a Canadian issue?


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

2LT silver, no paint issues, had it since November and it survived a NY winter (we use TONS of salt, you wouldn't believe the amount of salt this city/state uses)


----------



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well thanks for the info I called gm Canada today and let them know of all my issues I have had with my car. Paint-thermostat-transmission. Let's see what they will do for me.


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Here in Alberta, Canada they use more sand and pea gravel to deal with winter road conditions. And instead of salt they use Calcium.


----------



## jman (Apr 17, 2011)

having paint chip problem with red metallic,seems like alot of issues related to chipping.i have had my 2lt for 8 weeks and it already has more chips than any of my other cars ive had and drove over 100,000 miles and explained how many people are having issues . just talked to my dealer and informed him of this site and how many people with same issues, seems willing to correct problem under warranty, seeing all the stories helped make my case. hopefully gm gets it right


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Let us know if they adjust the door to correct future chips.


----------



## cruzen (Mar 3, 2011)

Dealer got the go ahead from GM. I will be taking my Cruze in for paint, mud flaps, 3M tape and door adjustment May 2


----------



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

I sure would like to know what there gonna do about the flaps my dealer has approval to fix mine as well


----------



## [email protected] (May 2, 2011)

I bought my car on December 31 and live in Canada. Within 2 months i noticed that the paint was chipping along the bottom, and sides of the car especially immediately behind the back doors. GM has repainted the area behind the back doors but until other reports are made directly to GM headoffice, they will not address the remaining chipped areas. This car, after 3 months, is in worse shape than my 10 year old oldsmobile. If you are experiencing this problem, please report it to GM Head Office so they can open up a file. They won't do anything until they receive reports from other car owners. It's very disappointing


----------



## Eightbelow (Mar 16, 2011)

I've been fearing of finding this happen on mine but no damage yet. Maybe it is more prevalent in certain colors. When I'm driving I hear all sorts of tinging noises on the car, more so then any other car I've been in but I havn't seen any damage as a result of it yet.


----------



## elegant (Jan 6, 2011)

*For Those Getting Replacement Mud Flaps, Please*

Once you get your new mud flaps, please, can you provide the rest of us with details about them?

Are they different GM mud flaps? What is their part number? Or ???

Thank you!


----------



## bobokity (Nov 1, 2011)

HI all, I have 2011 Cruze, live in Oak Harbor, WA. We don't use salt here, but we do use sand and such. I have several paint chips and I am totally upset.


----------



## cruzeguy1977 (Feb 20, 2011)

Well here we are once again one year later. My car had bad paint chips 
last year 2 months after purchase now I cleaned my car today and the chips are back with a vengeance. Have no clue what gm is going to do to correct this issue. I'm very disappointed 6 million miles? Not I. Canada. Gm I think you need to do your.car tests in Canada


----------



## unhappycruzer (May 11, 2013)

Same problem, dozens of paint chips. Dealer not willing to repair. I am furious!


----------



## CruzeTech (Mar 23, 2012)

You guys need to read around. There are at least half a dozen threads on this. 

Pi0726 is the bulletin. The dealer (US anyway) has to fix this if the car is under warranty. 




Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------

